# NFPA 101 1997 vs 2009



## Red Stick (Nov 24, 2009)

At the risk of sounding foolish....

We do not have a lot of experience with NFPA 101, but have recently had two projects involving schools.  (Remodel for a school based health clinic and a new Charter school).

Michigan's Life Safety for schools rule is a 1999 version, which references NFPA 101, 1997 version  The updated rules are still about 1 year out..  I need to get a copy of NFPA 101, and would prefer to get a 2009 version.  How much change is there in these?  Would I regret using the 2009 version for a 1997 referenced version?

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: NFPA 101 1997 vs 2009

Get the old book.

There were significant changes in the numbering system if nothing else.  You'll never be able to find the requirement for any citation if you only have the new book.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: NFPA 101 1997 vs 2009

Red:

You can view the 2009 at this link.  Create an account (its free) and then you can decide if you want to purchase it.  Please be reminded that the state admin rules amend certain sections of 101. Regarding the changes from 97 to 09 there are many including as Gene mentions numbering but specifically Chapter re-structuring.  Here is the viewing link:

https://www.nfpa.org/catalog/services/L ... id%3D10109


----------



## Red Stick (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: NFPA 101 1997 vs 2009

Thanks for the input and the link (I always like free).  I was able to talk to the person in plan review, and he also mentioned that the renumbering between versions could be a problem, especially when not familiar with the code to begin with.

Thanks


----------

